# 226 .40cal to 9mm conversion barrels



## wcnthree (Oct 26, 2008)

:numbchuck:

lookin for vendors to purchase a 226 .40cal to 9mm drop in conversion barrel.

:smt023


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

http://www.barsto.com/


----------



## jrwalter1 (Dec 31, 2008)

This thread deals with a similar question I have so I'll post here instead of starting a new post.

The question is: Is it possible to convert a 9mm 226 to a .40 or 357.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

jrwalter1 said:


> This thread deals with a similar question I have so I'll post here instead of starting a new post.
> 
> The question is: Is it possible to convert a 9mm 226 to a .40 or 357.
> 
> ...


Jeff - 
You will need an entire .40/.357SIG slide/barrel/guide rod spring assembly.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

jrwalter1 said:


> This thread deals with a similar question I have so I'll post here instead of starting a new post.
> 
> The question is: Is it possible to convert a 9mm 226 to a .40 or 357.
> 
> ...


Yes but it will NOT be cheap nor easy to do. You WILL need a .357/.40 slide assembly first off and good luck with that. After that it gets easier. A barrel, guide rod spring and magazine(s) and you are ready to rock and roll. Starting with .357 or .40 and going down in caliber size is much easier as you just need the latter 3. Slide assemblies are not available as accessories or spare parts from dealers.


----------



## 10-Ring (Feb 25, 2008)

Growler67 said:


> Yes but it will NOT be cheap nor easy to do. You WILL need a .357/.40 slide assembly first off and good luck with that. After that it gets easier. A barrel, guide rod spring and magazine(s) and you are ready to rock and roll. Starting with .357 or .40 and going down in caliber size is much easier as you just need the latter 3. Slide assemblies are not available as accessories or spare parts from dealers.


Hey Growler67, please help!!!
I went to the gun store on Saturday and asked about doing the swap from .40 to 9mm on the P226R. He said "he didn't think it would work" because of the different head spacing for each caliber? Can you shed any light on the subject?
Thank you


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

A conversion barrel, like one from Bar-Sto will drop in most of the time, but sometimes require a little "fitting". It is designed to resolve that problem. The person at the counter was likely thinking a P226 barrel from a 9mm variant would be the replacement part. That is not the case. A conversion barrel is chambered in 9mm but designed and milled to fit into the .40/.357SIG slide. The tube has a larger OD to fit the hole in the front of the slide, and so on.

The rear portion of the barrel (chamber) is not only designed to fit properly into the slide assembly, it also fills the spaces to eliminate the headspace issue. You may consider getting a lighter recoil spring as well. The 40/.357 my be a bit stiff for a 9mm to cycle reliably. I've heard and read of some using their 40/.357 mags with 9mm, but I would suggest you pick up the 9mm ones, especially if you are planning to CCW in 9mm. There is a reason there are two different part numbers for the mags from SiGArms, regardless of anecdotal statements to the contrary.

The whole process is similar for converting a P229 40/.357 to shoot 9mm. Look up Bar-Sto for more specific details. They aren't still in business because they don't know what they are doing.


----------



## 10-Ring (Feb 25, 2008)

Growler67, thank you for the info. I thought that the .40/357 recoil spring might be a little stiff for the 9mm. I will check out the Bar-Sto web site. Thanks again.


----------

